# vinyl table edging, where to buy?



## brettsanders (Sep 10, 2009)

so i'm building a photobooth and i have a rectangular seat that has rounded corners that i would like to apply vinyl edging to. Similar to the tables that you see in offices, schools, etc. the seat it 3/4 in plywood, so the t-moldings that ive seen probably wont work. any glue on edges out there??


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 29, 2008)

Have a Woddworkers Supply nearby?? Or anyplace that sells wood laminate should have other types. Local lumberyard, etc.


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

This place has everything commercial...thay have two divisions I believe. One for commercial, one more for woodworkers.
http://www.outwatercatalogs.com/home/index.html


----------

